# Sedotta&abbandonata



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

Voci di corridoio narrano che il mio cuoricino sanguini per Manager.
Che io tenga più a lui di quanto voglia far credere.
Che sotto sotto in sostanza...io...povera Tebina...per Manager...:inlove:

Ok.
Adesso faccio la sedotta e abbandonata. Cazzi vostri.

Fatta questa premessa...
Alle nove stamattina mi arriva una mail di Pupillo.
_Il capo una belva._
Alle 10 ne ricevo un altra.
_Inavvicinabile._
Alle 11 ancora.
_E' ufficiale. Bisogna abbatterlo. Ha la rabbia.
_A quel punto gli ho risposto.
_Sarò breve e concisa Pupi.
Non mi frega assolutamente niente degli umori del tuo capo.
Ho da lavorare. E i tuoi gossip non sono interessanti._
Due minuti e..
_Sei stata morsa dal capo?_
E io.
_falla. Finita._

Mail cessate.
E si.
Perchè davvero non mi interessava sapere quanto fosse di cattivo umore, rabbioso e tutto il repertorio horror.
Sa di avere sbagliato ieri.
Ma lui è un duro e puro. Uno di quelli che non fa marcia indietro.
Non sul lavoro ma nella vita.
-E' un mio limite. L'orgoglio nella mia vita privata determina le mie decisioni.-
-Manager scusa se te lo dico ma è da piccoli di testa far decidere l'orgoglio.Fa moltissimi danni e sapere fare un passo indietro è quasi sempre sintomo di forza, non debolezza.-

Mi ha fatto le scuse vero.
Per sms.
Un pò poco per i miei canoni di buona educazione e per il cazzo di status che ricopriamo, visto che ci tiene cosi tanto da avere il terrore di una mia sceneggiata...
Minimo avrebbe dovuto farmi trovare l'ufficio pieno di rose. Rosse. A gambo lungo e con le spine, per sottolineare l'intrinseco dolore nella nostra storia.
O magari mandarmi una missiva con suo valletto, che inchinandosi stremato, per il viaggio tra mille insidie, al mio cospetto me l'avrebbe messa tra le mani sussurrando.
-Per lei Lady Tebe...da Lord Manager...-
Avrei preso la busta immacolata. L'avrei annusata...si...il suo profumo...l'avrei appoggiata al cuore, con un lungo...disperato sospiro...poi...con gli occhi colmi di lacrime mi sarei adagiata sulla sedia...in preda ad un quasi svenimento per l'emozione.
Lui. Lord Manager. L'uomo dei miei sogni.
L'uomo che amo.

Comunque la mia delusione per lui oggi, con il passare delle ore è peggiorata.
Non sono più incazzata. Per nulla. Tanto che ho cancellato la mail senza filtri che avevo scritto ieri.
E ho deciso di lasciare scivolare via, appena il senso di delusione si affievolisce.


Qualcosa si è incrinato.
E mi conosco. 
Quando cessa la stima personale esce il peggio di me. A livello umano intendo.
Sono sempre gentile. Sorridente. Pure avvolgente. Ma...
E sinceramente non mi sento più di essere troppo free.
O meglio. Continuerò ad esserlo davanti agli altri come ho sempre fatto ma il personale lo lascerò da parte.
Uno che ha preso su di me una cantonata del genere non si merita il mio essere kreti.
Poco tempo fa mi disse questa frase -Tebe fai di tutto per farci perdere questa leggerezza.-

Fottiti.
E senza Flap flap.


...e visto che sono sedotta e abbandonata con il cuore spezzato adesso vado a chiudermi in bagno e piango tutta la notte sulla sua foto.
Io piccola.
Io Tebina innamorata.
Io...infelice.
Tanto infelice. Che pure il film Love story al mio confronto sembra una commedia di Pupi Avati.
Non posso continuare così.
Ho il cuore _davvero_ spezzato.


----------



## Cattivik (9 Maggio 2012)

Presto una scatola di Baci Perugina d'annata altrimenti la perdiamo!!!


----------



## lothar57 (9 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt2115 ha detto:
			
		

> Presto una scatola di Baci Perugina d'annata altrimenti la perdiamo!!!


ciao Cattivik...spero che sia tutta commedia..se no perderei un mito,lei ''era''il mio clone,Lothar al femminile...invece..l''ammooorrre''....ahahahhh.ma come si fa'????
se fosse vero,vorrebbe dire che avevo visto giusto...come sempre...ma che brutta fine pero'....


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

lothar57;bt2116 ha detto:
			
		

> ciao Cattivik...spero che sia tutta commedia..se no perderei un mito,lei ''era''il mio clone,Lothar al femminile...invece..l''ammooorrre''....ahahahhh.ma come si fa'????
> se fosse vero,vorrebbe dire che avevo visto giusto...come sempre...ma che brutta fine pero'....


Ma dai Lothar!!!Ti prego...non si legge l'ironia?


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt2115 ha detto:
			
		

> Presto una scatola di Baci Perugina d'annata altrimenti la perdiamo!!!


Non bastaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!portatemi direttamente alla fabbrica...la situazione è critica.
Soffro tanto!


----------



## Cattivik (9 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2118 ha detto:
			
		

> Non bastaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!portatemi direttamente alla fabbrica...la situazione è critica.
> Soffro tanto!


Buongiorno.... Sono la fabbrica dei Baci Perugina....

Cattivik... (camaleontico)

P.S. Cosa ci si deve inventare....


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt2119 ha detto:
			
		

> Buongiorno.... Sono la fabbrica dei Baci Perugina....
> 
> Cattivik... (camaleontico)
> 
> *P.S. Cosa ci si deve inventare..*..


...per vedere un cameltoe e due microtette pure dimenticate a casa...:mrgreen::risata:


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2120 ha detto:
			
		

> ...per vedere un cameltoe e due microtette pure dimenticate a casa...:mrgreen::risata:


:rotfl::rotfl:non mi sembri cosi affranta:rotfl:


----------



## Cattivik (9 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2120 ha detto:
			
		

> ...per vedere un cameltoe e due microtette pure dimenticate a casa...:mrgreen::risata:



Che poi a pensarci bene... pure il cameltoe mica l'ho visto ne... avevi i jeans "anti cameltoe"

Tutta fatica sprecata... voglio indietro i soldi del biglietto!!!

Cattivik


----------



## Cattivik (9 Maggio 2012)

Simy;bt2121 ha detto:
			
		

> :rotfl::rotfl:non mi sembri cosi affranta:rotfl:


Non è affranta... e non ha nemmeno il cuore spezzato... solo non riesce a condurre la danza come vuole lei... e questo è forse ancor peggio...

Cattivik


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

Simy;bt2121 ha detto:
			
		

> :rotfl::rotfl:non mi sembri cosi affranta:rotfl:


No no! Sono affrantissima!!!Non osare mettere in dubbio il mio dolore!


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2012)

Tebastra ci fai o ci sei?
Io mi capotto sulla sedia per la tua bislacca imitazione della donnetta fragile e insicura eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

Sei seriale de noantri?
Lo sai il nostro motto?
Le donne sono come i sassi del fiume...dai un calcio e paffete saltano fuori ancora sassi...
E tutte ce l'hanno 

E Coadura maipaura!


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt2123 ha detto:
			
		

> Non è affranta... e non ha nemmeno il cuore spezzato... solo non riesce a condurre la danza come vuole lei... e questo è forse ancor peggio...
> 
> Cattivik


....touchè...ma non è peggio.
Solo diverso dal solito, quindi...:diavoletto:


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2126 ha detto:
			
		

> ....touchè...ma non è peggio.
> Solo diverso dal solito, quindi...:diavoletto:



vabbè vado a preparare i pop-corn che qui lo spettacolo si fa interessante!


----------



## Cattivik (9 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2126 ha detto:
			
		

> ....touchè...ma non è peggio.
> Solo diverso dal solito, quindi...:diavoletto:


_"Touchè: L'espressione è divenuta di uso comune nella vita di tutti i giorni, per esempio in una discussione o dibattito. Se una persona propone un quesito ed un'altra fornisce una risposta chiara ed esatta, la prima può rispondere con "touché" in segno di riconoscimento della valida replica; la persona che ha subito un touché dovrà pagare pegno e *soddisfare un interesse *dell'altra persona che ha fatto touché."

_Mo ci penso... su cosa chiedere 

Cattivik


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Maggio 2012)

Mia cara Tebe,
capisco la tua sofferenza. L'ho vissuta, per quel che può valere.

Perdere in un attimo la stima di una persona che avevi considerato la più degna di stima, e dei battiti del tuo cuore, e dei tuoi pensieri ( per quanto suini :mrgreen.
E che pensavi avesse capito qualcosa di te, mentre non ci aveva azzeccato una virgola.

E de-quoto tutto il can can che altri fanno intorno al tuo momento di dolore


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton;bt2125 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebastra ci fai o ci sei?
> Io mi capotto sulla sedia per la tua bislacca imitazione della donnetta fragile e insicura eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> Sei seriale de noantri?
> ...


Conte quale onore! Flap flap...
Ma io sono triste veramente...quale imitazione bislacca...io sospiro. Mi infrango sul cuore duro di Manager. Mi struggo del suo silenzio irritato. Sogno che entri nel mio ufficio con il suo cavallo bianco e mi dica "Principessa perdonami. Io ti amo!"
.
.
.
.
.
Ora provo a spostare un pò di sassi.
OoOooohhhhhhh quanti sassi boytoy!!!


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini;bt2131 ha detto:
			
		

> Mia cara Tebe,
> capisco la tua sofferenza. L'ho vissuta, per quel che può valere.
> 
> Perdere in un attimo la stima di una persona che avevi considerato la più degna di stima, e dei battiti del tuo cuore, e dei tuoi pensieri ( per quanto suini :mrgreen.
> ...


No dai...non dequotare gli altri. Fanno bene ad ironeggiare. Sono io la prima a farlo, perchè reagisco così e mi "aiutano".

Non sono proprio in sofferenza, è più un fastidio sottile che con il passare delle ore diventa...cristallizzato non so come dirti.
Lui è in silenzio stampa e questo è normale. Lo ha sempre fatto dopo qualche "crisi" e non ci ho mai dato peso.
Ma questa volta il suo silenzio duro e puro ha una valenza diversa per me.
E se lo conosco una minima...mi manderà una mail non prima di venerdi o anche lunedi.
Come se fosse tutto normale.
Ma non è più normale.

Già..non ci ha azzeccato una virgola di me.
Ecco...sono in delusione acuta...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Maggio 2012)

Vabbè 

il fatto che il protagonista delle vicende ironeggi non dà automaticamente il diritto agli altri di farlo (nella mia etica)
La scoperta decretò in me la definitiva e immediata _rimozione_ dalla mia vita del tipo in questione

E poi vorrei aggiungere una cosa, che volevo già scrivere ieri nell'aggiornamento Arrabbiata...ma prima ci ho riflettuto.
Perchè pensavo di aver inteso male...in realtà oggi mi hai confermato il pensiero.

Pensavo che per come tu hai gestito la cosa (e da come l'hai descritta finora) non avresti dovuto avere questo tipo di delusione....
In realtà. heavy metal di fuori, panetto di burro dentro. proprio come me :mrgreen:

Lo so, lo so.......penso troppo

Me lo dice sempre anche il Migliore sul Mercato......


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2012)

La mancanza di rispetto, di considerazione, lo scoprire di non essere considerati dall'altro come si pensava, la delusione delle aspettative... sono tutti aspetti del tradimento. E non sono ironica, sono sorpresa. Perchè in un rapporto come il vostro non vedo possibili motivazioni al tradimento... oltre al fatto, che ci tengo a ribadire, che quell'uomo sia uno str... ehm. Tebe... fagliela pagare.


----------



## Carola (9 Maggio 2012)

Tebina io comprendo tutto ecc
Delusione ecc
Ma penso, e ci sono passate x prima e ora le cose si sono invertite ed è lui a farsi sti trip…cmq, che quando uno inizia  farsi ste paranaoie  sui silenzi o anche solo di come ti giudichi..ci  sia già qualcosa di più nell’aria
Da stare attentine ecco
guori uno è unca cosa
..dentro poi....budini

Io penso questo in tutta onestà

E in tuttà onesta è umano io non credo al solo sesso senza altra implicazione che non deve essere necessariamente amore
O meglio ci credo ma 1 volta!


----------



## scrittore (9 Maggio 2012)

ci sono storie che non nascono. 
Si fermano a metà e sono proprio quelle peggiori perchè si finisce col parlare di aspettative inattese, desideri nascosti, mal riposti o peggio, vissuti con tempistiche totalmente diverse...
e ci si rimane male. 
Tebe, se non fosse per la lontananza ti ricoprirei di nutella e ti ci farei specchiare dicendoti " tesoro, ritrova per favore quella dolcezza che ti sta portando via..."


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini;bt2136 ha detto:
			
		

> Vabbè
> 
> il fatto che il protagonista delle vicende ironeggi non dà automaticamente il diritto agli altri di farlo (nella mia etica)
> La scoperta decretò in me la definitiva e immediata _rimozione_ dalla mia vita del tipo in questione
> ...


Sicuramente a volte ho delle sensibilità insospettabili che quando le tiro fuori la gente mi guarda e io dico "Va beh..a volte ho un cuore anche io!"
Le mie "fragilità" non le nascondo. Per carattere butto fuori tutto.

Però sai...questo è stato un tradimento assolutamente diverso da quelli che ho operato prima.
Uomo non in linea con i miei gusti, nè a livello caratteriale nè a livello fisico.
Ho dovuto inventarmi nuovi percorsi..e lui anche.
Nonostante le spine, ci siamo comunque "modificati" per poterci incontrare su un terreno almeno neutro.
Non è stato un tradimento da ormone e basta.
Una buona ginnastica orgasmatica tra le lenzuola.
Lui ha scoperto molto il fianco. Mi ha confidato moltissimo di se.
Io ho confidato meno ma comunque non l'ho trattato come un vibratore.
E come io ho sempre capito/intuito i suoi stati d'animo...mi aspettavo...mi aspettavo una cosa diversa ecco.

No. Non pensi troppo. Per crescere bisogna allenare le sinapsi:mrgreen:

il migliore sul mercato...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt2138 ha detto:
			
		

> La mancanza di rispetto, di considerazione, lo scoprire di non essere considerati dall'altro come si pensava, la delusione delle aspettative... sono tutti aspetti del tradimento. E non sono ironica, sono sorpresa. Perchè in un rapporto come il vostro non vedo possibili motivazioni al tradimento... oltre al fatto, che ci tengo a ribadire, che quell'uomo sia uno str... ehm. Tebe... fagliela pagare.


Si. E' stronzo. Ma lo è sempre stato. Non è che ce ne siamo accorti adesso in fondo e nemmeno io.
Ma la sua stronzaggine era anche una specie di gioco.
Lui mordeva e io facevo flap flap.
Lui mordeva di più e io piegavo il collo offrendogli la mia giugulare da mordere.
E lui smetteva.
Io non mi sento tradita.
Mi sento delusa.
Da mia madre mi sento tradita. E ho chiuso.
Da mio padre mi sento tradita. E ho chiuso.
Dal mio ex fidanzato prima di Mattia mi sono sentita tradita. E ho chiuso.

Non è un tradimento delle mie aspettative è solo una delusione.
Per considerarmi tradita devo amare.

p.s. Fargliela pagare? Chi, io? Ma ti pare? Non potrei mai...flap flap:diavoletto:


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

rosa3;bt2139 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebina io comprendo tutto ecc
> Delusione ecc
> Ma penso, e ci sono passate x prima e ora le cose si sono invertite ed è lui a farsi sti trip…cmq, che quando uno inizia  farsi ste paranaoie  sui silenzi o anche solo di come ti giudichi..ci  sia già qualcosa di più nell’aria
> Da stare attentine ecco
> ...


Ross...non leggere cose che non ci sono davvero.
Sono solo delusa.
Non c'è nulla di più nell'aria.
Lo direi tranquillamente.


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

scrittore;bt2140 ha detto:
			
		

> ci sono storie che non nascono.
> Si fermano a metà e sono proprio quelle peggiori perchè si finisce col parlare di aspettative inattese, desideri nascosti, mal riposti o peggio, vissuti con tempistiche totalmente diverse...
> e ci si rimane male.
> Tebe, se non fosse per la lontananza ti ricoprirei di nutella e ti ci farei specchiare dicendoti " *tesoro, ritrova per favore quella dolcezza che ti sta portando via..."*


Mi sono immaginata per un istante tu che mi dici "tesoro, ritrova per favore quella dolcezza che ti sta portando via..." e...davvero ti ispiro questa visione aulica?


----------



## Carola (9 Maggio 2012)

Io penso che rimuginarci su rimanerci deluse ecc..ci sia un po di più sotto
x me sarebbe così
Rimango delusa da persone a cui tengo parecchio ecco

Non ho detto innamorata cmq tebe eh

Scappo che ho ufficio pieno di gente..ragazzi miei non c’è più lavoro ..disperati proprio


----------



## lothar57 (9 Maggio 2012)

Tebe fai cosi'...fagli capire che ti interessa come si chiama?'popilio...dico bene..vai a cena con lui..pero'quando man lo impara e si fa'sotto lo mandi a fan culo in mlo modo''caro mio tu sei minestra riscaldata..ora ho ben altro''...ahhahaha se lo merita...

sta succedendo cosa strana..la tipa del sms..continua a scrivere e domandare..ora ''cosa cerchi in una donna''....il bello che ci non mi riocordo di averle mai parlato....


----------



## scrittore (9 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2147 ha detto:
			
		

> Mi sono immaginata per un istante tu che mi dici "tesoro, ritrova per favore quella dolcezza che ti sta portando via..." e...davvero ti ispiro questa visione aulica?


perchè no? 
credi che stia davvero prendendo un abbaglio?


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

scrittore;bt2154 ha detto:
			
		

> perchè no?
> credi che stia davvero prendendo un abbaglio?


Mah...non è detto...sono sempre pronta a sperimentare nuove forme di erotismo. La nutella risulta essere un pò troppo piccica ma...
Solo il tesoro mi rende un pò inquieta...come il cara...non è nelle mie corde.
A meno che tu non abbia in mente un gioco di ruolo anni 70 e...se ne può sempre parlare


----------



## darkside (9 Maggio 2012)

Tebe, Tebina.... il tuo blog mi sta deludendo....
mi assento per qualche giorno da questo forum e guarda te cosa mi tocca leggere!!!! 
ma che fine ha fatto Tebe maiale che scrive le  maialate che fa o che vorrebbe fare con manager???
no dai non puoi scrivere un blog sulla delusione che ti ha dato manager!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2145 ha detto:
			
		

> Si. E' stronzo. Ma lo è sempre stato. Non è che ce ne siamo accorti adesso in fondo e nemmeno io.
> Ma la sua stronzaggine era anche una specie di gioco.
> Lui mordeva e io facevo flap flap.
> Lui mordeva di più e io piegavo il collo offrendogli la mia giugulare da mordere.
> ...


Beh... esiste il tradimento di chi amiamo, ma è tradimento anche quello dell'amico che non si comporta da amico, quello del collega che non si comporta da collega. Sicuramente questo non è un tradimento di quelli che fa soffrire, e ne sono felice per te... è più uno di quelli che fa incazzare.Ma non lo chiamo più tradimento,ok, capito, per te il tradimento è altro. La storia della giugulare funziona... quando c'è un certo equilibrio di forze, evidentemente lui pensa di aver spostato l'equilibrio, adesso però si è sbilanciato lui. Ho comprato il pop corn.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Maggio 2012)

never give up on your dreams :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

Quibbelqurz;bt2172 ha detto:
			
		

> never give up on your dreams :mrgreen:


mi stai suggerendo di dare una_ possibilità _a manager?


----------



## lothar57 (10 Maggio 2012)

invornita ciao...ho da fare e vengo qua'per pochi min..se capisco bene da quel giorno..non ti ha piu'..fumata...dico bene????e tu lo vuoi anche andare a cercare????
forse e'quello che spera...cosi'ti avra'davvero in pugno.....pensaci bene!!!


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2012)

lothar57;bt2178 ha detto:
			
		

> invornita ciao...ho da fare e vengo qua'per pochi min..se capisco bene da quel giorno..non ti ha piu'..fumata...dico bene????e tu lo vuoi anche andare a cercare????
> forse e'quello che spera...cosi'ti avra'davvero in pugno.....pensaci bene!!!


No, non l'ho sentito da lunedi. Nessun cenno ma è normale.Lo fa sempre quando è incazzato.
Cercarlo io?
E perchè?
Il lavoro prosegue, da lui non ho bisogno di risposte lavorative sul progetto quindi.
Riassumendo.
Non ho nessun istinto di cercarlo. Anzi.


----------



## lothar57 (10 Maggio 2012)

Brava Tebe!!!sei donna in gamba,oltre che affascinante,deve essere lui a supplicarti..e chissa'come lo faresti''nero''...aahahah..un giorno o l'altro prendo il treno rosso del mio paesanoi e arrivo....


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2012)

lothar57;bt2181 ha detto:
			
		

> Brava Tebe!!!sei donna in gamba,oltre che affascinante,deve essere lui a supplicarti..e chissa'come lo faresti''nero''...aahahah..un giorno o l'altro prendo il treno rosso del mio paesanoi e arrivo....


Vediamo come si sviluppa il tutto...
No no Lothar..prendo io treno rosso..vengo direttamente nella tana del lupo...flap flap


----------

